# Can anybody identify this apple tree?



## Freudianfloyd (Aug 18, 2019)

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong section.

Can anybody identify this type of apple tree?

It is loaded with apples right now but the squirrels are tearing them up.






And secondly, can anybody tell me if these are ready for picking?





Ignore the squirrel teeth marks.

I want to get them off the tree before there arent any left.

Again, sorry if this isnt the correct forum for this.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Aug 18, 2019)

Better picture of the tree.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Aug 18, 2019)

Any tips for trimming this beast would be appreciated too. I know it's way overgrown. I cut down several large branches last year, which is probably why I have so many big apples this year.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Aug 18, 2019)

Here is a close up of the apple


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 27, 2019)

Apple looks like my Northern Spy


----------



## cuinrearview (Aug 27, 2019)

@c5rulz


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 27, 2019)

Freudianfloyd said:


> ... can anybody tell me if these are ready for picking...


Take a bite. If bitter, not ready. If sweet, ready.


----------



## c5rulz (Aug 28, 2019)

Kind of hard to tell from the pic. My reactions are:

Tree is way to tall, if you can't pick or spray the top, it has to go to get to a manageable height.

Apple is close to ready, the seeds are getting dark.

Take a bite and see how sweet it is, (spit out coddling moth worms) (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Aug 28, 2019)

c5rulz said:


> Kind of hard to tell from the pic. My reactions are:
> 
> Tree is way to tall, if you can't pick or spray the top, it has to go to get to a manageable height.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is way too tall, but I dont know the best plan for trimming it. Do I just lop off the big branches along with the small shoots?


----------



## c5rulz (Aug 30, 2019)

Freudianfloyd said:


> Yeah, it is way too tall, but I dont know the best plan for trimming it. Do I just lop off the big branches along with the small shoots?




You don't have a lot to lose. Cut the height down by 50%. Remaining branches take off the outer third.


The next Spring the tree will absolutely go nuts with growth. Pull off all sucker that go straight up. Do early and this can be done by hand.


----------



## Atean (Sep 9, 2019)

Freudianfloyd said:


> Better picture of the tree.


----------



## Atean (Sep 9, 2019)

My thought, you might find a ladder will help you pick and spray and prune, you might cut height according to the ladder. Leave one leader will slow skyward growth. Looks like a 20 foot orchard ladder by guess.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Sep 10, 2019)

Since the tree is big and old which means it has been there awhile. A Pippin, Orange or maybe a Newton Wonder all of which come from large stock. You could get some dwarf stock and graft them to it. If you add plenty of lemon they can make excellent pies. They do not keep as well as a fiji, but can be tasty. Thanks


----------



## stilh036prohog (Nov 1, 2019)

It's an apple


----------



## LegDeLimber (Nov 11, 2019)

Coloring puts me in mind of the stayman-winesaps we once had here.
Been about 10 years since the last trees though, so my memory is faded.

Wonderful sort of tart taste when they were first ripening and still had a bit of the green patchy appearance.
Good crisp flesh too, I hate a mealy apple unless it's going in a pie.


----------

